# Bleeding From The Nose



## THE GENERAL'S LOFT (May 11, 2011)

I took my yb on a 7.6 mile training toss today and all of them was back circling my house in 24 minutes but one. They all came in and trap and I waited until about 8:30 to lock up. I just went and check on the loft and there it was sitting under the landing board. I caught it and was observing it and notice it was bleeding from the nose. After observing it somemore came up no signs of injuries. Don't know why its bleeding from the nose. Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to one my YB after a 75 mile toss. I was thinking because of the heat since the day I toss was around 75 degrees but only one out of 30 birds. Maybe more experience flyers can enlighten us to why this has happen.


----------



## THE GENERAL'S LOFT (May 11, 2011)

Since you said that today was the hottest day of week and it was a kind of windy.


----------



## THE GENERAL'S LOFT (May 11, 2011)

How did your bird turn out. Was it ok?


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

I had the bird rest for 3 days with no flying and it recovered fine.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

THE GENERAL'S LOFT said:


> I took my yb on a 7.6 mile training toss today and all of them was back circling my house in 24 minutes but one. They all came in and trap and I waited until about 8:30 to lock up. I just went and check on the loft and there it was sitting under the landing board. I caught it and was observing it and notice it was bleeding from the nose. After observing it somemore came up no signs of injuries. Don't know why its bleeding from the nose. Anyone have any ideas.


 Not a good sign, sounds like an internal injury. I would place the bird somewhere by itself for a few days and let it rest.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

He could have flown into something while out too, just a thought.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah it might of flown into something but i hope he is ok


----------

